# Oil Change interval for Dexos1 Gen2



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I am having trouble finding information about this online. When I first go my Cruze, they were using semi-synthetic oil at the dealership. About two years ago the dealers switched over to full-synthetic.

Correct me if I am wrong, but I assume the oil life percentage assumes that it is semi. I got it changed last March and I have put on about 5000 miles. The oil life meter is now down to 9%.

The oil they used last March at the dealership says “88865720” on the invoice, which seems to be Dexos1 Gen2 according to my research. How many miles is this oil good for? I read somewhere else that they said full synthetic oil is good for 7500 to 10000 miles. It’s not that I am being cheap in this situation, I just have very limited days that I can bring the car in.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Unless you operate your vehicle in a "Severe Conditions" environment, you are fine to base your oil changes off the oil life meter's calculated %.

In fact I just got my January Diagnostic Report as pulled by Onstar. It states "No oil change is due at this time." with a remaining Oil Life: 32%.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Full synthetic dexos 1. GM has been using a few years now.

7500 miles is the owners manual recommendation.

Somewhere is a websight where the owners manual can be downloaded.

Someone on here might know it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Still OEM intervals. It's a bare minimum group 3 oil with a basic API SN+ additive package. Nothing special about it; stick to OEM recommended intervals or less.

You could run 15,000-25,000 miles on AMSOIL. 15,000 miles is doable with a single AMSOIL oil filter.


----------

